# Best Island Stories



## Mayor Luff (May 26, 2015)

So I see a lot of island horror stories, but not a lot of good or funny stories. So today, I'm changing that.
Today I was island hopping as the norm and my, adventure started with a teenage boy trying (and failing) to seduce me. I 
was feeling pretty done after tht, but then the boy left and someone dressed as santa came to the island I was on and gave me white roses and the Captaian's Hat. We wished eachother a merry Christmas and parted ways. It was pretty funny and really cute! 

You guys have any funny island stories?


----------



## Rosie :) (May 26, 2015)

I was island hunting, I said I was leaving, and some guy said, "i love you", I was like, how old r u? he said "13' he spelled my name wrong, and acted like a 10 yr old, and eventually left because I talked to other ppl instead.


----------



## Mayor Luff (May 27, 2015)

Haha, guys do that. I been getting that a lot lately since I designed a crop top kind thing.


----------



## interdimensionalist (May 27, 2015)

one time i met an eleven year old who asked me if i was a girl or a boy (my character wears a bikini bc gender roles are stupid), and after telling her i'm a boy, she proceeded to hit on me for ten minutes before i left


----------



## MissHappyNarwhal (May 27, 2015)

I've had some really great experiences on CT. I've met some really sweet people from Japan and France! I like to try to talk to them in their native tongue, but usually they just tell me they can speak English too. >: D
I love putting on outfits from "fandoms", like a Gryffindor robe or a Dalek dress. The reactions are pretty hilarious. One time I wore the Dalek dress and walked around saying "exterminate" and this one little boy started chasing me around saying "sonik screwdriver" and "im doctor who". It cracked me up.


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl (May 27, 2015)

I'd have to say the time when I dropped by to find two of the people digging up the island for no real reason. I'd say it's because people get _weird_ at night- but because I fit in with the 'weird' lot, I remember enjoying the experience with them. They were surprisingly nice people.


----------



## MissLily123 (May 27, 2015)

I went to one where there was this kid and he told me that there were bells outside because it was "Bell Island" I walked out to the beach and it was plastered with bells XD What made me laugh the most was that another person showed up and they just took everything. I laughed so hard!


----------



## spiffys (May 27, 2015)

omg okay so this was actually the island for my friend kate's town. she invited both me and another friend to her island but we all got bored of the tours so we started hunting bugs. kate was hosting and she brb'd for a second. that second turned to a half hour... so my friend and i got an idea.

kate left her player character standing near the entrance to the island where the gyroid stands. we both started pushing the avatar to see how far we could get her down the island before kate came back and we actually managed to push kate onto the beach and trapped her by digging holes. the whole time we were cracking jokes like "no escape" and "dont let her leave."

kate came back in the middle of this and was like "what the HECK." we all had a great laugh that night oh man.


----------



## Mayor Luff (May 27, 2015)

interdimensionalist said:


> one time i met an eleven year old who asked me if i was a girl or a boy (my character wears a bikini bc gender roles are stupid), and after telling her i'm a boy, she proceeded to hit on me for ten minutes before i left



Haha, you rocked that bikini a little too well. :B

- - - Post Merge - - -



MissHappyNarwhal said:


> I've had some really great experiences on CT. I've met some really sweet people from Japan and France! I like to try to talk to them in their native tongue, but usually they just tell me they can speak English too. >: D
> I love putting on outfits from "fandoms", like a Gryffindor robe or a Dalek dress. The reactions are pretty hilarious. One time I wore the Dalek dress and walked around saying "exterminate" and this one little boy started chasing me around saying "sonik screwdriver" and "im doctor who". It cracked me up.



Aww, that's cute. I designed a cute little crop top that reminded me of a sailor scout uniform and I was happy that my design looked good so I changed my pass picture with the outfit on and I wrote in 'the one names Sailor Luff'  as the little catchphrase thing. So I go to the island and this like 13 year old girl started singing the Sailormoon theme song at me. xD

- - - Post Merge - - -



MissLily123 said:


> I went to one where there was this kid and he told me that there were bells outside because it was "Bell Island" I walked out to the beach and it was plastered with bells XD What made me laugh the most was that another person showed up and they just took everything. I laughed so hard!



Oh man, I'd be bummed if they took all my bells. xD


----------



## Mayor Luff (May 27, 2015)

So one time, while being on the island, I met this guy (probably some kid) and he was telling me about his life in India. He apparently was this billionaire  lawyer who had a serious obsession with earthquakes. Like that's all this kid was talking about. So he proceeds to tell  me that one time there was an earthquake near him and he got away safe because he has like 5 jet planes and he used to get away. But there was a tsunami wave or something that was gonna hit Japan or something, which was bad because he had a friend who lived there. So he calls his Japense friend who has 100 brothers and sisters, yes you read that right, 100 friggen sibilings; that all live in a huge mansion with their parents to warn them. So his friend also decides to take his very own private jet because everyone in this story has at least 5 of them lying around and he motors off alone, the rest of the family stayed. They all died in a tsunami. Talk about morbid! He then proceeded to tell me the one time he warned his town of an upcoming earthquake and save thousands of lives by doing so. He then said to me that I must feel very honored to have met him and proceeded to ask me for bells. 
I guess that's one way to butter people up so they give ya bells.


----------



## TheGreatBrain (May 28, 2015)

I was planting pitfall seeds all over the Island. I hid them behind bushes, flowers, and trees. It was so funny to see unexpected victims fall into them. ( Yes, I'm an adult lol ). Everyone thought it was funny except this one boy. He was so mad, he demanded that I  release all my bugs and fish. I told him that I didn't have any. He called me a liar and hit me with his net. These kinds of Island encounters always entertain me.lol.


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (May 28, 2015)

Sadly I don't really encounter many interesting people on the island. I was once talking about pasta with someone but that's about it XD


----------



## Mayor Luff (May 28, 2015)

TheGreatBrain said:


> I was planting pitfall seeds all over the Island. I hid them behind bushes, flowers, and trees. It was so funny to see unexpected victims fall into them. ( Yes, I'm an adult lol ). Everyone thought it was funny except this one boy. He was so mad, he demanded that I  release all my bugs and fish. I told him that I didn't have any. He called me a liar and hit me with his net. These kinds of Island encounters always entertain me.lol.



Haha, I did that once! Little kids on ACNL are the funniest little bastards. xD

- - - Post Merge - - -



Fuzzbyroo said:


> Sadly I don't really encounter many interesting people on the island. I was once talking about pasta with someone but that's about it XD



Pasta is awesome, so that couldn't have been a bad conversation.


----------

